
SpaceX booster on the ground – first time I appreciated the scale - maxcan
http://i.imgur.com/e0iaGV8.gifv
======
vanattab
So many wheels on that truck. How does that truck make turns? Does it make
turns?

~~~
lsaferite
The wheels generally have a hydraulic steering system so they can turn each
wheel individually.

Edit: Like this
[http://www.truckinginfo.com/fc_images/blogs/l-img-1583.jpg](http://www.truckinginfo.com/fc_images/blogs/l-img-1583.jpg)

